# things that annoy you!!



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

So i was thinking earlier about things that really annoy me. Here are some of those things. Go ahead and chime in with things that annoy you.

1. Walmart lines: there are 45 check out lines and only 10 open at all times even during xmas.
2. Nacho's from the movies: they give you enough cheese for like 4 chips so u have to buy extra cheese.
3. Those automatic toilets: I admit they are nice but they are annoying when you have to stand up everytime it flushes and you aren't finished, if i wanted a beday i would go to france!!
4. Old people driving: I think it is mandatory when you reach the age of 65 you must retake a test and you must have a car with enough power to get up to speed quickly!! I hate when i am behind a little old innocent lady and her 0-60 getting on the highway is 29 minutes, or when you are at a green light in the turn lane making a left turn and there is no arrow but a solid green light and she decides to sit there and not turn or pull out in the intersection. So when i honk at her she flips me the bird and clearly runs the red light on purpose lol sorry if any of you are about to hit your 65 year mark godbless you haha

I know some of you are going to say grammar and proper spelling well, I sorry haha


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Men who wear their ball caps backwards or sideways or the ones with the wide flat bills.

Forgot to add this; stupid people who can't follow 2cool rules when they post and cause work for the Moderators. 

That and pretty much anything else annoys me when I'm grumpy 

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

fishNwithfish said:


> So i was thinking earlier about things that really annoy me. Here are some of those things. Go ahead and chime in with things that annoy you.
> 
> 1. Walmart lines: there are 45 check out lines and only 10 open at all times even during xmas.


consider yourself lucky. The last time I went into a Walmart it had 30 check out registers and 4 self-help registers - all the self-help registers were "out of order" and only 2 of the others manned. I left the cart of stuff I had purchased rather than stand in one of two lines that had at least 20 or more folks waiting to be checked out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

People that tell me to have a nice day.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

People that wear their pants down just above their knees.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Here you go FishN, we pretty much covered it all here already

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335243


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Men who wear their ball caps backwards or sideways or the ones with the wide flat bills.
> 
> That and pretty much anything else annoys me when I'm grumpy
> 
> TH


Sometimes my ball cap just sits on my head and when I am hooked up with a big one i turn it backwards lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> People that tell me to have a nice day.


have a nice day gary :bounce:


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I am with you on the drivers. But I don't limit it to the elderly. People that don't pay attention at 4 ways. Drive slower than the flow. Don't fully pull up to the crosswalk meaning I can't turn right. Been giving friendly reminders the last month or so and have been flipped off 4 times. So now I will just scream behing my windshield. Ha.
Not looking for a road rage incident.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> have a nice day gary :bounce:


Raggle, faggle, #%&(09 %^&^*


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Raggle, faggle, #%&(09 %^&^*


:rotfl:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Razzorduck said:


> I am with you on the drivers. But I don't limit it to the elderly. People that don't pay attention at 4 ways. Drive slower than the flow. Don't fully pull up to the crosswalk meaning I can't turn right. Been giving friendly reminders the last month or so and have been flipped off 4 times. So now I will just scream behing my windshield. Ha.
> Not looking for a road rage incident.


Did you know you can get a ticket for flippin someone off? Its a non moving violation lol I'm serious its funny. I forgot to add those about driving too. That does bother me too


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

People who come to a full stop in a 35mph traffic zone to make a right turn..
People who have unnecessarily big trucks and take it upon themselves to take up 2-3 parking spots.
People who wear hats indoors.
People who wear hats with the stickers still on it to look 'gangster'
White boys who listen to rap music with their windows down volume all the way up at stoplights.
People who listen to rap in general.
Girls that dress like sluts just because.
Anything on MTV.


I think I covered some of the things that annoy me


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Drivers who stop pasted the crosswalk, in the left lane, at a redlight. They block your view when you're in the outside lane, trying to make a righthand turn.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Doc82391 said:


> People who come to a full stop in a 35mph traffic zone to make a right turn..
> People who have unnecessarily big trucks and take it upon themselves to take up 2-3 parking spots.
> People who wear hats indoors.
> People who wear hats with the stickers still on it to look 'gangster'
> ...


whew, glad i'm hispanic then. :biggrin:

gassers taking up the only diesel pumps when there's 6 other gas pumps open even though we got there at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> :cop:


Uhhhh.....


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc82391 said:


> People who come to a full stop in a 35mph traffic zone to make a right turn..
> People who have unnecessarily big trucks and take it upon themselves to take up 2-3 parking spots.
> People who wear hats indoors.
> People who wear hats with the stickers still on it to look 'gangster'
> ...


It takes a true gangsta to admit those things j/k don't worry those white boys wishing they were someone else ticks me off bad too, especially when them and others drive around with PA speakers in there grill on there car or truck playing there rap **** were it goes outside!!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

whiners.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

1) Guys or gals that wear those silly hands free cell phone thingies in their ears...you know who you are. It DOES NOT make you look cool.
2) Speeding Popos. 
3) Leaners...you know the guy driving his F350, phone glued to his right ear, driving with his left hand, all the while leaning over to an almost fetal position driving down the road and forgetting to use his dang signal.
4) Non Signal users...see #3 and #5 below
5) Soccer mommy with phone glued to her ear, looking for which road to turn on, going way under the speed limit and making a last minute turn with no signal.

Gosh we've needed that ole wambulance thread back for some time. Great post OP!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Doc82391 said:


> Girls that dress like sluts just because.


What do you find annoying about that? :smile:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Doc82391 said:


> People who come to a full stop in a 35mph traffic zone to make a right turn..
> People who have unnecessarily big trucks and take it upon themselves to take up 2-3 parking spots.
> People who wear hats indoors.
> People who wear hats with the stickers still on it to look 'gangster'
> ...


as long as they're over 18 - I encourage this.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My wife finds it annoying that I recognize Breast Awareness Month all year long. :cheers:


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What do you find annoying about that? :smile:


Ehh it's one thing to look good it's another thing to dress like a hooker.
I prefer to leave more to the imagination:biggrin:

Nothing wrong with a fine looking female...but I find most girls that dress like trash really shouldn't be dressing like that...puke

Instead they should find a treadmill :cop:

I got a nice lady myself, so maybe it's a little of 'shouldn't look, sure can't touch'


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

pet peve threads. they are annoying. and this guy: 



 with those annoying e-mercials on the front end.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Doc82391 said:


> Ehh it's one thing to look good it's another thing to dress like a hooker.
> I prefer to leave more to the imagination:biggrin:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a fine looking female...but I find most girls that dress like trash really shouldn't be dressing like that...puke
> ...


you sure are an old fart for only being 24 y/o


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

The IRS!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> you sure are an old fart for only being 24 y/o


Nah, just not a pervert.:biggrin:


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

Doc82391 said:


> Ehh it's one thing to look good it's another thing to dress like a hooker.
> I prefer to leave more to the imagination:biggrin:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a fine looking female...but I find most girls that dress like trash really shouldn't be dressing like that...puke
> ...


that's an easy one. quit eye-grazing at wal-mart. you will not find the up-grade you're looking for amongst the wal-martian femal population.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> as long as they're over 18 - I encourage this.


I will have to agree. :biggrin:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> My wife finds it annoying that I recognize Breast Awareness Month all year long. :cheers:


I tell her its just cause I care.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

T.V. scholars. you know the ones. they get all of their knowlege from a 60 min. show on tv and become expert in the field.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Facebook...every morning I have a 45 minute drive to work and about every 10th car has got their eyes on their phone instead of the road. Probably updating their Facebook and wishing everyone a good morning.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

co-workers that steal your lunch from the break room fridge


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

TV commercials every five minutes...sad3sm


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Facebook...every morning I have a 45 minute drive to work and about every 10th car has got their eyes on their phone instead of the road. Probably updating their Facebook and wishing everyone a good morning.


or how bad traffic is cause there is never traffic in any city in the mornings.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Things that annoy you threads

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

NUFF SAID!

S.M.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

No Whining!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nobody said "Gilbert" yet?

:slimer:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> Things that annoy you threads
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Chasers of p00n.

Sent from my MYTOUCH 3 using Tapatalk while sliding sideways 90mph in a school zone. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sent from my keyboard.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

When threads just get going, and then they disappear into thin air...


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

People who say "Really?"


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Men who wear their ball caps backwards or sideways or the ones with the wide flat bills.
> 
> *That and pretty much anything else annoys me when I'm grumpy *
> 
> TH


Curmudgeons annoy me! 

"I suddenly realized that, indeed, I had become a curmudgeon! The strange thing is, I rather enjoy it, I really do." - Patrick F. McManus


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

When someone posts a fishing report with pictures and they have way more fish than they should have! (Like the post under "Flounder" this morning)


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

LOL @ #3! We demand our courtesy flushes back!! haha!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

ReelAttitude said:


> When someone posts a fishing report with pictures and they have way more fish than they should have! (Like the post under "Flounder" this morning)


Junior game wardens.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What do you find annoying about that? :smile:


I like sluts

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Not cool


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

phathom said:


> co-workers that steal your lunch from the break room fridge


Strategically injected syrup of Ipecac will stop that.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Texting and driving
Smacking your food
Sniffing while your eating(blow your **** nose)
People driving 45 in the fast lane
Potlickers
People who dont kill the light at the boat ramp while launching
People who want to clean the boat in the ramp 
Saggy Pants 
Hats worn backwards
Hauling arse in a neighborhood running stop signs
boom boxes, i dont want to hear your **** while im in my house
Kids using the word like every 3rd word

**** im grumpy


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

When I hear young people talking and they say, "Ya hear what I'm saying?" after every sentence.

Being at the carwash when someone else pulls up and insists everyone else listen to their music.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

People who use "Like" and "You know" in every sentence.

Also people who say "Irregardless" instead of the correct term of "regardless".


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

guys, that when they get drunk, know everything and anything.......and will tell everyone within ear shot......


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Shallow Minded said:


> Very Cool!


1000 bux you wouldn't talk to her if you were single :biggrin:

She's more used up I bet than a thai hooker:cheers:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Doc82391 said:


> 1000 bux you wouldn't talk to her if you were single :biggrin:
> 
> She's more used up I bet than a thai hooker:cheers:


No doubt, I'd be drooling too much to speak.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

BertS said:


> guys, that when they get drunk, know everything and anything.......and will tell everyone within ear shot......


-guys that, even when they are sober, know everything and anything... and will tell everyone within earshot...

-people that tell me to calm down when they're the ones who got me riled up to begin with


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Doc82391 said:


> People who come to a full stop in a 35mph traffic zone to make a right turn..
> People who have unnecessarily big trucks and take it upon themselves to take up 2-3 parking spots.
> People who wear hats indoors.
> People who wear hats with the stickers still on it to look 'gangster'
> ...


Fad started by MINNIE PEARLE


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Texting and driving
> Smacking your food
> Sniffing while your eating(blow your **** nose)
> People driving 45 in the fast lane
> ...


X2 plus
NCF's who tell war stories
bull nutz
blue tooth's (they look stupid in a grown persons ear)
facial jewelry
brown boots with a black belt


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Fat chicks wearing skinny jeans and tight shirts.


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

OHHHHHH I forgot...anyone wearing a 'tapout' tshirt really annoys me.
That is instant D-bag status


----------



## Greg H (Sep 3, 2010)

Men that complain like a bunch of women.


----------



## bigboomer500 (Oct 2, 2011)

People who hum while they are at their computer.
People who would rather send you a text or an email when you are in the same office instead of just telling you verbally
People who write like they text
People who write in all caps
People who don't know basic grammar and spelling
Tailgaters (driving not football games)
Overly happy people on Mondays
People that, like clockwork, post "TGIF" on forums and Facebook 
I could go on but I'm starting to annoy myself.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jennifer Lopez.

Not in my shower with Dove soap...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Threads to long to read all of . Stale bread.Fresh pot of beans not cooked all the way and have little road maps still on them.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Young punks that complain about old peoples driving. Relax a little.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> Not in my shower with Dove soap...


bleh.

rather have Sofia Vergara


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gary said:


> Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> Not in my shower with Dove soap...





speckle-catcher said:


> bleh.
> 
> rather have Sophia Vergara


I didn't know we could complain about things that would never, ever in a million years happen.

I'd like to add:

-Not seeing unicorns grazing in my backyard.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> bleh.
> 
> rather have Sophia Vergara


Or Odalys Garcia.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

People that complain!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

When it feels like I have peanut butter in my butt.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I didn't know we could complain about things that would never, ever in a million years happen.
> 
> I'd like to add:
> 
> -Not seeing unicorns grazing in my backyard.


What? I can get Dove soap round the corner!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Only one: [email protected] good bait and the fish just don't bite, stupid fish!


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Potlickers
People who wait to load their boat at the boat ramp. 
People who use a spinning reel upside down
People who Drive by why your boat is tied on and throws a wake 30feet away from you boat
Mono
Power pro
The ladies who crowd the filet tables picking up ever little piece of fish you but in the bucket
People who where their pants at their ankles
2coolers that are complete ***** h0les.
People who want to take the local tackle shop with them fishing
Guides who think they own the bay
Rap music or whatever that $*&* is called
Pulling out your favorite corky only to realize the split rig is rusted
They list goes on and on and on and on.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

nothin'...jus' keep on truckin'


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

When the wife say " Dont you remember me telling you that?'
When people end their sentence with "and".
Newscasters talking over each other.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Crunchy rice......soupy rice....


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

people who want to talk about what annoys them.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Greg H said:


> Men that complain like a bunch of women.


Men that use women as a negative example for things they don't like.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

annoying threads annoy me


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

cellphone yellers. we know you're faking it.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

bluetooth talkers. if you say *hi *really loud in the grocery isle, we will respond to you


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

people that litter and a trash can is 10 feet from you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the hot dog pack vs bun count issue


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Old people who get mad at us young punks with more pep in our step and our super duper fast and the furious cars lol. 
People who rat me out for riding wheelies on the highway even though I am in the right lane doing the speed limit bbbrrrraaaapppp catch me if you can don't judge me. If you think you can ride better than me lets see you control a wheelie at 5mph in a parkin lot doing circles on 1 wheel shazaam!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A 2Cooler named FishermanX who owes me $740 and won't pay me.

Jail.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gary said:


> A 2Cooler named FishermanX who owes me $740 and won't pay me.
> 
> Jail.


Whoa! I was going to say people that litter (period) as well but your rant sounds cooler.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> Whoa! I was going to say people that litter (period) as well but your rant sounds cooler.


He just e mailed me and is, well, insulting. I'm afraid I may have to take this to another level.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

That dang spca commecial with sarah mcglaughlin gets me everytime


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

For a start, pomposity and greed.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

infomercials...

Don Lapre, you're fired... dead


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Politicians who have screwed the hardworking people of this country out of their retirements. They also screwed anyone in the military out of the retirements. I just got screwed out of mine and I haven't had the chance to put anything into mine yet.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Those b.s. reality tv shows such as "desperate house wives" and anything on the Enetwork.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who tell me how to mow the grass. 
People who tell me to "be careful with a knife" or "careful, it's sharp.". No s***.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

beaucp said:


> Those b.s. reality tv shows such as "desperate house wives" and anything on the Enetwork.


 I don't know, I kinda like watching DWTS. The female pro dancers look mighty fine.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Potlickers in the next duck blind who sprinkle you with fast-moving BBs...


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

phathom said:


> I don't know, I kinda like watching DWTS. The female pro dancers look mighty fine.


I don't mean DWTS or American Idol, just the show with filthy rich people who b**** about every little thing for the entire program.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Also people who say "the Andy Griffith Show" is gay.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

ouch


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

dude! you know you watch the Kardashians! heck boy I do too! they're hot!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't watch them. Besides, those things are fake.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

liar!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

phathom said:


> STFUP! Us old guys were the 20 year olds bangin your grandma when she was in her 20's, and your mom when she was in her 30's


Haha 1 word herpes!! Lol


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

now, at my stage of life, I try to find things I enjoy, not things that annoy.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Really, I don't. I just don't watch that stuff. Plus, my mom blocked the channel. However, I do watch two and a half men. The episodes with Sheen.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bad drivers!


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

what's with these youngsters and the fetish for copters in their avatars?


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

phathom said:


> what's with these youngsters and the fetish for copters in their avatars?


Happens to be what i work on.


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

beaucp said:


> Really, I don't. I just don't watch that stuff. Plus, my mom blocked the channel. However, I do watch two and a half men. The episodes with Sheen.


I guess you can relate to the half a man part of the show.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Politics!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Doc82391 said:


> OHHHHHH I forgot...anyone wearing a 'tapout' tshirt really annoys me.
> That is instant D-bag status


 X2 and JERSEY SHORE!!!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Customers that ask me " how are you doing" when they call. It is kinda funny to tell them "I'm doing bad" haha. I really dont care to tell you how i'm doing and I'm not going to ask how you are doing because I really dont care.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Customers that ask me " how are you doing" when they call. It is kinda funny to tell them "I'm doing bad" haha. I really dont care to tell you how i'm doing and I'm not going to ask how you are doing because I really dont care.


WOW...I'm glad I don't do business with you with a douche bag like you. hwell:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...I'm glad I don't do business with you with a douche bag like you. hwell:


X2


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...I'm glad I don't do business with a douche bag like you. hwell:


X10!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Customers that ask me " how are you doing" when they call. It is kinda funny to tell them "I'm doing bad" haha. I really dont care to tell you how i'm doing and I'm not going to ask how you are doing because I really dont care.


So how are you doing? lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dang mini dachshund is ******* me off! And my 400lb. Worthless good for nothing boss that works 15hrs. A week while I work 50. That money will run out one day though.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Running out of honey with fresh from scratch cornbread on the table .


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

IN-LAWS!!!! now I need another beer.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

When the wire gets cut. :biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Customers that ask me " how are you doing" when they call. It is kinda funny to tell them "I'm doing bad" haha. I really dont care to tell you how i'm doing and I'm not going to ask how you are doing because I really dont care.


If you own your own business, which I'm pretty sure you don't, you won't for long. Great attitude.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Gilbert...

Kidding... After I order my number 5 at Whataburger and the poor kid asks if I want to try a hot apple pie with that? "Did I ask you for a ******* hot apple pie you pimply faced maggot?"

My dad answering his blue tooth device in his ear...............................at church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Waiting in line at Rudy's for thirty minutes just to make a to go order!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The people in my family who NEVER call me unless they need help fixing something


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Customers that ask me " how are you doing" when they call. It is kinda funny to tell them "I'm doing bad" haha. I really dont care to tell you how i'm doing and I'm not going to ask how you are doing because I really dont care.


I can seeyour a happy kind of guy...........lighten up.... if you hate your job that bad you need to find a new one.O..... I hate the constant complainer


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

phathom said:


> what's with these youngsters and the fetish for copters in their avatars?


I want to go into the military. And I like cobra helis.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Red Light Cameras.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Telemarketers.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

-Tall men from Texas City who have a fetish for 1960s cartoon characters and partially clothed women and want to argue with me on a daily basis.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

beaucp said:


> Telemarketers.


X2!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope staying a vergin until she is married---see where that's gettin her!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

I am 63 and just paid $7k for "robo" ears and I still cannot hear the dang blinkers on the tundra
........and anyone 64 or older and driving 20 mph on 35 through Rockport on weekends!

wc


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

beaucp said:


> I want to go into the military. And I like cobra helis.


hey beau thats a apache in your avatar tho.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I would have to say my mine one would be driving in a lane then have another car switch to your lane and be going slower then you are.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

So you want to get me started?

Uh when you recommend a more efficient/easier way to do something to a person who is doing something and they say, "I know" yet aren't doing it the more efficient/easier way. If you know why are you doing it that way?

Road signs where the "South" exit sign is on the left and "North" exit sign in on the right with no distance reference giving the perception that the "North" Exit will be first on your right yet it is the "South" and you miss your exit.

Stupid people...they are every where

Haji's well not so much them but their smell and the fact that they find it necessary to talk obnoxiously loud when it public in their native dialect and you can still smell them after they leave where ever they were and "taste" it in your mouth as well...uh

Reality TV....I mean I get it, you can put people on a deserted island and they can play crazy games and survive for thirty days but do they really need to win a million bucks, over and over and over again.

I could go on and on but I'll stop...for now at least.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Red light camera must be one for all.
2. Liar and corrupted politicians.
3. Fish all day and the [email protected] fish just didn't bite!


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

People that start threads about what annoys them..Is pretty Darn annoying


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mindless bickering over unimportant topics on what used to be a very enjoyable forum


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

wife putting water in our milk jug to make it last longer and not tell us yuk.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> wife putting water in our milk jug to make it last longer and not tell us yuk.


lol...good one


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> Uhhhh.....


Lol...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> -Tall men from Texas City who have a fetish for 1960s cartoon characters and partially clothed women and want to argue with me on a daily basis.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Being told to pull around front in the drive thru lane.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Being told to pull around front in the drive thru lane.


Please explain your handle.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Please explain your handle.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


It's a truck thing..:bounce:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

people that complain about oil prices and gas prices, but yet still drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

At first glance I thought the thread title said, "People who annoy you!" Instantly thought of the Southpark skit! :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> At first glance I thought the thread title said, "People who annoy you!" Instantly thought of the Southpark skit! :biggrin:


did you read anything other than the title?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3700520&postcount=2

:rotfl:


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Being told to pull around front in the drive thru lane.


I hate this one the most...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you people need to sit back,relex and smoke a fatty. PLEASE DONT RUIN MY BUZZ!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

My sciatic nerve!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

High fences. People that show off there High fence deer.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Gee!*



BertS said:


> guys, that when they get drunk, know everything and anything.......and will tell everyone within ear shot......


Isn't that every guy?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> My sciatic nerve!


that never is pain in the a ss


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> High fences. People that show off there High fence deer.


people that complain about HF because they can't get in. :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> that never is pain in the a ss


....Man'..this morning it was like lightning rippin thru my ...!
Now just sittin in pain. I have to live with this ...I just deal with it.
Carry On.........................................


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> people that complain about HF because they can't get in. :biggrin:


My Wife says I'm a trophie so if I ever got in somebody would shoot me! I think I'm worth atleast 8k. I got some big ears.:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> My Wife says I'm a trophie so if I ever got in somebody would shoot me! I think I'm worth atleast 8k. I got some big ears.:biggrin:


coke out me nose ain't funny....but that there was funny!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread is getting longer!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> ....Man'..this morning it was like lightning rippin thru my ...!
> Now just sittin in pain. I have to live with this ...I just deal with it.
> Carry On.........................................


i know the feeling. search thread i started early this year about it. was laid up for over a week with it pinched in 2 places.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> I know the feeling. search thread i started early this year about it. was laid up for over a week with it pinched in 2 places.


I guess we need a new Forum.
Ya know what we'd call it. :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quepos1 said:


> Isn't that every guy?


My drunk neighbor told sat. Night he could shoot a bullseye at 800 yards with his bone stock rem. Ar15 with open sights.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> My drunk neighbor told sat. Night he could shoot a bullseye at 800 yards with his bone stock rem. Ar15 with open sights.


i can to, but i aint got no ar


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> i can to, but i aint got no ar


Heck, I can hit a target at 1000 yards with my slingshot. Buncha posers.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

When I stop someone and they're on their cell phone. And refuse to get off of it. 

People who stop for a west bound school bus while going east bound on Hwy 6.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Self checkout lanes.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Drivers that cannot see big friggin trains.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate lazy nasty people that change their babies dirty diapers and throw the used nasty dirty diapers down in a parking lot . I have even taken things out of a shopping bag and gave it to a couple of ladies so they could pick their nasty diapers up and diapose of them properly.....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Poppahobbs said:


> ... I have even taken things out of a shopping bag and gave it to a couple of ladies so they could pick their nasty diapers up and diapose of them properly.....


Good one. I did the same to a lady that was getting into one of those electric carts at HEB. Trash bin right next to her lazy hiney and she decides to throw the candy wrapper on the ground. I get out of my truck walk over and pick it up and hand it right back to her. She told me to fudge off and threw it in the trash.

Yep, that's one of those things that will annoy anyone with common sense.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Poppahobbs said:


> I hate lazy nasty people that change their babies dirty diapers and throw the used nasty dirty diapers down in a parking lot . I have even taken things out of a shopping bag and gave it to a couple of ladies so they could pick their nasty diapers up and diapose of them properly.....


Or at the beach..nasty!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Heck, I can hit a target at 1000 yards with my slingshot. Buncha posers.


GIRL, your better then me:an5::an5::an5::an5:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> It's a truck thing..:bounce:


Just checking. Back in the day. DSL had nothing to do with trucks. Truckers maybe. Just saying. Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Just checking. Back in the day. DSL had nothing to do with trucks. Truckers maybe. Just saying. Lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


yeah I know. If my avatar was still the same it would make sense. Changed it though.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> yeah I know. If my avatar was still the same it would make sense. Changed it though.


Just playing bro. No need to change. Cheerd

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Crappy topics that go for 18+ pages!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

WHITE CAP said:


> I am 63 and just paid $7k for "robo" ears and I still cannot hear the dang blinkers on the tundra
> ........and anyone 64 or older and driving 20 mph on 35 through Rockport on weekends!
> 
> wc


Glad I'm only 62. Rockportians better watch out for a Thunder Gray Tundra pulling a Blue Wave next Sunday through Saturday. I'll try to drive over 20. Tell me where the fish are........................................please.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Crappy topics that go for 18+ pages!!


people that complain about a crappy thread but still need to post in it, for $500 please. :biggrin:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Crappy topics that go for 18+ pages!!


if you adjust the settings on post per page, perhaps you wont be so annoyed. ;-) this one is currently only 5 according to my settings. :biggrin:

But surely you are not referring to this Topic?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Crappy topics that go for 18+ pages!!


This worked great. 2 responses in under 4 minute and one by a PRETTY GIRL!!!

Sorry Obsessed, but the girl got green!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> This worked great. 2 responses in under 4 minute and one by a PRETTY GIRL!!!
> 
> Sorry Obsessed, but the girl got green!!


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> This worked great. 2 responses in under 4 minute and one by a PRETTY GIRL!!!
> 
> Sorry Obsessed, but the girl got green!!


HAHA~ well i really liked Obsesssed response which i didn't see till after i posted mine but he got green on an earlier post on another thread...but your response got a laugh out of me so im spreading the love on to you Timemachine.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty much everyone these days.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

The most annoying thing in the world is knowing how incredibly right I was
about everything when I was younger and not being able to convince the
youngsters today of that............:wink:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

I am mildly annoyed when "grown" Caucasian men talk like they are a "hoodrat"

correction.. when ANYONE talks like they are a "hoodrat"


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

going into a public restroom and having to stand in someone elses pizz.... the toilet hole is much larger than the flow stream... Are you blind, or just an idiot???


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Walking out to my car after lunch and seeing the driver side window smashed into a bazillion sharp little pieces.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Walking out to my car after lunch and seeing the driver side window smashed into a bazillion sharp little pieces.


that would more than annoy me!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The blue tooth devices people wear EVERYWHERE as an earlier poster stated. I am fairly well known by certain groups and hate when I am in the airport or a store and someone starts saying "hello, how are you" and I respond only to discover they were answering the phone. LOL

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

*1. * The lack of respect of this younger generation. (The age bracket from 12-25 years and those that act that age). 
*2. *People that are on the roadways that are less than 30 years old. You only think you can drive. Ride a bike! 
*3. *The table manners of "this" younger generation. My dogs have better manners. This includes girls that think grinding their food like a "washing machine" is acceptable. 
*4.* To all you dudes out there who "sag" your pants and show your *** and underwear. . . Did you know it originated in prison? It was a signal to the other MEN that you are "available" so to speak. So if you want to keep going around looking like you're "available"  for another dude to " tap that" then keep thinking you're "cool" while I think you look like a "**** fool"

Off my soapbox. Sorry, but you struck a cord with me.... :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Threads on 2cool about things that annoy people.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> hey beau thats a apache in your avatar tho.


What did I say?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who complain about the body scanners @ the airport, and then complain about the intense patdown because they didn't go through the body scanner.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Tree huggers. 
And people who think it is inhumane to kill species of fish that are in our lakes and rivers because they were brought from china or wherever.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

unemployed women who get $1200 child support for one child..then have a baby with another man but doesn't get child support from the second father.She is supported by the second father that is paid very well and because she plays the system "qualifies" for welfare and accepts it. Then prances around in $200 jeans, gets plastic surgery, and eats/drinks $40 lunches with her friends while her two children under the age of two are with a sitter 3-4 days a week or with the gym daycare while she works out and tans. LOL AND STILL complains about being broke to whoever will listen.


----------



## newguy56 (Jun 22, 2009)

fishNwithfish said:


> Did you know you can get a ticket for flippin someone off? Its a non moving violation lol I'm serious its funny. I forgot to add those about driving too. That does bother me too


Yep, it's a class C misdemeanor in the state of Texas...:cop:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

beaucp said:


> What did I say?


You said you like cobras lol i was just sayin thats a apache in your avatar bro


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Salty Texan butwhipes hijacking threads.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gary said:


> Salty Texan butwhipes hijacking threads.


Thanks, I forgot about that.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

rut_row said:


> unemployed women who get $1200 child support for one child..then have a baby with another man but doesn't get child support from the second father.She is supported by the second father that is paid very well and because she plays the system "qualifies" for welfare and accepts it. Then prances around in $200 jeans, gets plastic surgery, and eats/drinks $40 lunches with her friends while her two children under the age of two are with a sitter 3-4 days a week or with the gym daycare while she works out and tans. LOL AND STILL complains about being broke to whoever will listen.


were not talking about ones self here, are we??LMAO!

J/K.
:an4:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> were not talking about ones self here, are we??LMAO!
> 
> Heck no!!! i would have bought a bada$$ boat instead!
> 
> ...


Heck no!!! i would have bought a bada$$ boat instead!

give me SOME credit!:biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> Salty Texan butwhipes hijacking threads.


Are you calling me a buttwipe? :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

> things that annoy you!!


mattress mac now calling a bed a "sleep set." a sleep set? it's a **** bed, mac.

maybe we should start calling him "sleep set mac."


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

My boss..........:biggrin:

People that throw their trash out of their vehicle. I know they have to get gas some time and every gas station I stop at has a few trash cans at the pumps.. *TRASH throws trash out of their car*...

This really isn't annoying, I thought it was funny----Going thru the drive-thru at McDonald's and after I finished my order the girl asked me if my order was for here or to go....LOL


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> You said you like cobras lol i was just sayin thats a apache in your avatar bro


Oh.....oops


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

cobras are marines and navy and apaches are army


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

Reading posts by people who have heard "would've" all their lives, and think it means "would of". It's a contraction, of "would have". I would've mentioned it before, but they would've been insulted, so I didn't. (Thanks for the opportunity, here!) 

Also, people who never capitalize any words. There's a great difference between these two sentences:

1) Let's help Jack off his horse. 
2) lets help jack off his horse

Please learn the difference between "their", "there", and "they're", too. 
And between "to", "two", and "too". 

Ah, ****, never mind; I know this is futile... ;-)

Also, don't you just hate it when you get dizzy, and fall off of a rock along the dike, like I did, today? Huh? What? Never? Oh, well then, I guess it's just me; never mind.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

cws said:


> Reading posts by people who have heard "would've" all their lives, and think it means "would of". It's a contraction, of "would have". I would've mentioned it before, but they would've been insulted, so I didn't. (Thanks for the opportunity, here!)
> 
> Also, people who never capitalize any words. There's a great difference between these two sentences:
> 
> ...


you can do what you like to that horse, im out of here:an5::an5::an5:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cws said:


> Also, people who never capitalize any words.


bite me.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

cws said:


> Reading posts by people who have heard "would've" all their lives, and think it means "would of". It's a contraction, of "would have". I would've mentioned it before, but they would've been insulted, so I didn't. (Thanks for the opportunity, here!)
> 
> Also, people who never capitalize any words. There's a great difference between these two sentences:
> 
> ...


that rite their is just anal


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Saw some punk crossing Kirkwood at Briar Forest (Section 8 apartments all around there) yesterday afternoon. He was holding his britches up with one hand on his belt. The top of his pants were just over the top of his knees! :hairout:

People who write checks at grocery stores! :hairout:

People on bicycles who think the traffic laws don't apply to them! :hairout:

Idiot drivers who won't speed up or slow down just a little so you can change lanes even though you have had your turn on for 30 seconds or more! :hairout:

And finally, 
People who post on 2Cool saying "Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk" Who the heck cares! :dance:

Oh Lordy, I feel much better now! :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> that rite their is just anal


That right there is just elementary English composition.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Hullahopper said:


> Saw some punk crossing Kirkwood at Briar Forest (Section 8 apartments all around there) yesterday afternoon. He was holding his britches up with one hand on his belt. The top of his pants were just over the top of his knees! :hairout:
> 
> People who write checks at grocery stores! :hairout:
> 
> ...


I think it automatically posts "sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk" its a app you can buy for like $2.99, I would never buy it though. Lol


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

cws said:


> Reading posts by people who have heard "would've" all their lives, and think it means "would of". It's a contraction, of "would have". I would've mentioned it before, but they would've been insulted, so I didn't. (Thanks for the opportunity, here!)
> 
> Also, people who never capitalize any words. There's a great difference between these two sentences:
> 
> ...


By the way, I love the analogy you used....HAHA!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fishNwithfish said:


> I think it automatically posts "sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk" its a app you can buy for like $2.99, I would never buy it though. Lol


Tapatalk rocks, it's faster than the standard web browser on your phone, it's made for people that like to surf from their phones, but it's faster, can load pics easier as well.

the sig line can be turned off in the settings.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gary said:


> Salty Texan butwhipes hijacking threads.


:an5: texan fans :biggrin:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Being asked "speaky spanitch?" while at work. :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Grammer police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Economy.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Wut is a grammer


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Tapatalk rocks, it's faster than the standard web browser on your phone, it's made for people that like to surf from their phones, but it's faster, can load pics easier as well.
> 
> the sig line can be turned off in the settings.


its made for internet addicks that think the world really cares what they have to say.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> its made for internet addicts that think the world really cares what they have to say.


....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> its made for internet addicks that think the world really cares what they have to say.


that explains why you leave the cotton fields to run and post here and other forums all day, huh.....how's my yard looking. :tongue:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Grammer police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry can't help it....it's GRAMMAR.

You left yourself wide open for a spelling correction.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> that explains why you leave the cotton fields to run and post here and other forums all day, huh.....how's my yard looking. :tongue:


I only post during working hours. I have a life. :brew:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Protesters that do not have a clue.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> nobody said "Gilbert" yet?
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I only post during working hours. I have a life. :brew:


same here, mobile posts from my "private" office. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Threads about things that annoy you.......


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lack of respect!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

people who ride around on bicycles and try to preech to you!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Sorry can't help it....it's GRAMMAR.
> 
> You left yourself wide open for a spelling correction.


I know. I was going to see how long it took for some jack wagon to correct me. Since your always perty nice I will leave it at at.:biggrin:

As for you jhen... pound sand.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Speculators......


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who tell me to "hurry up and get a job" and "you need to buy a car." When I have a job,(I do odd jobs) and what's the point of me having a car when I can't afford to put gas into it, or pay for insurance???


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Speculators......


I'll second that! :biggrin:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who have the nerve to tell me how to change a tire! Also really over protective people who tell me how to shoot a gun and where the safety is because they have heard of people being killed by guns! For all you stupid***** out there, guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Flat soda.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371994 anybody else?


----------



## phathom (Aug 9, 2011)

me. I annoy myself. can't fix it without therapy, so i get on a social networking site and share misery with others that hate themselves and blame it on everything else. that allways makes me feel better.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Having to use the port o pot at fat boys.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

beaucp said:


> People who have the nerve to tell me how to change a tire! Also really over protective people who tell me how to shoot a gun and where the safety is because they have heard of people being killed by guns! For all you stupid***** out there, guns don't kill people, people kill people.


Lighten up Francis!


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371994 anybody else?


X100


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Threads that won't die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die,die.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Give me what I want and I'll go away give what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me want I want and I'll go away give me want I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away give me what I want and I'll go away. :biggrin:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

people that speed by your boat when you're fishing, and people who just talk the whole time you are fishing. (mostly for freshwater)


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

beaucp said:


> people that speed by your boat when you're fishing, and people who just talk the whole time you are fishing. (mostly for freshwater)


Just run through some 3's and 4's they will shut up. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

The extra 30 pounds I need to lose.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

The manufacturer's packed tissue box planned 'Z' fold break. POS! 
Reach and use a tissue and reach again to finish cleaning and you have to dig to get the 'Z' fold out the top started again for the next tissue. :headknock

The user is so stupid to realize the box is near empty, the mfg forces the user to feel the remaining tissue pack height so tissue is soon checked on the Wally list.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Trash bags..I HATE trying to seperate the open end of a fresh trash bag! :hairout:


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Our beautiful main-stream-media anchor ones continue to call it bathrooms in schools, restaurants, airplanes when reporting an event involving the restroom.

Our beautiful main-stream-media anchor ones continue to call all road, freeway vehicle events/incidents accidents , tainting any future juries.

Our beautiful main-stream-media anchor whips continue to stir the race pot by calling Quanel-X from under his rock to spout when news worthy _accidents_ get slack.

(Pls note, the three above dis-likes are not of KHOU11, Ms Chita Johnson. ) 

CWS, you left one off; the word 'an' is used when the next word will begin with a,e,i,o,u-y.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone said Gary yet?:biggrin:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

gary


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

beaucp said:


> gary


Why?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The channel can always be turned.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Boston


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

chuck richey said:


> Boston


lol


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Fishing a marsh drain on a feeder road for some flatties, missed one already then having some A**H*** park on the other side of the drain then walk to within 10 feet of me and procede to start throwing a castnet. 

Normally I dont say anything but this couple was double my age of 37 and I would have thought they had more common sense. I asked the old lady I said are you realy going to throw your cast net while I am standing right here fishing. She said we are just going to throw it a few times. Sure enough threw the cast net like 4 times and then they took off. I think that my stare might have spooked them or maybe it was my Chicken Boy Shrimp landing next next to there net.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Why?


Someone said to say gary. so i said gary. what's it mean?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

beaucp said:


> Someone said to say gary. so i said gary. what's it mean?


No, he said he couldn't believe someone hadn't said Gary.
But, nevermind.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Paid for a massage and got something else!


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> So i was thinking earlier about things that really annoy me. Here are some of those things. Go ahead and chime in with things that annoy you.
> 
> 1. Walmart lines: there are 45 check out lines and only 10 open at all times even during xmas.
> 2. Nacho's from the movies: they give you enough cheese for like 4 chips so u have to buy extra cheese.
> ...


Those automatic toilets have a button to do a manual flush if you need to flush before you get through. I hope you learn how to operate a toilet by the time you are 65 years old.:biggrin:

Re-read your post I had misunderstood your point, sorry, but us 65 + year old are a little slow.


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

twoZJs said:


> CWS, you left one off; the word 'an' is used when the next word will begin with a,e,i,o,u-y.


Very true, sir! Trust me; I left off several...for example, "then" vs. "than". But, as someone pointed out, I'm just being anal retentive.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who try to pptrick out their cars with a loud muffler when the car is a piece of ****. Also, guys who cut me off so they can weave in 'n' out among cars as they race their buddy down the road. (they eventually end up in the county morgue.)


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate it when I run out of cheese burgers before it's bed time! I could have put down at least 2 more!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Po Boy said:


> Those automatic toilets have a button to do a manual flush if you need to flush before you get through. I hope you learn how to operate a toilet by the time you are 65 years old.:biggrin:
> 
> Re-read your post I had misunderstood your point, sorry, but us 65 + year old are a little slow.


Hope I don't develope alzhiemers either haha. I have to put toilet paper over the sensor so it won't keep flushing lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

beaucp said:


> People who try to pptrick out their cars with a loud muffler when the car is a piece of ****. Also, guys who cut me off so they can weave in 'n' out among cars as they race their buddy down the road. (they eventually end up in the county morgue.)


well said your so right.Annoying is running out of grease for reel cleaning and have more reels to clean.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chuck richey said:


> Boston


chalk it up to experience and get over it. you're going to give yourself a early stroke.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Feeling fat. Not eating like a pig like I want too.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

getting boned for thousands of dollars then someone telling me to get over it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Contrators that try to jump the price AFTER the materials are delivered and paid for - when the day before they agreed the change in plans (their choice, not mine) would not affect the price.




Add on edit - And theives that steal gas and drain the boat gas tank while its on the lift. I'm so angry about it. Only satisfaction is it was old and we were planning to drain it anyway so the theives are running on old gas.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

People who yell hold the elevator as the doors are closing and some "do gooder" pushes door open button. Freaking wait for the next one and don't waste other peoples time.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread! 
This thread!
This thread!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sitting here watching the clock waiting on 4. Knowing that in the am I will be in the woods with friends, cold beer, and hopefully have a deer hanging.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*If you are really only seventeen*



beaucp said:


> People who have the nerve to tell me how to change a tire! Also really over protective people who tell me how to shoot a gun and where the safety is because they have heard of people being killed by guns! For all you stupid***** out there, guns don't kill people, people kill people.


People DO need to tell you how to do things. It is part of growing up. I know you think you are really smart and know a lot, we all did when we were your age but, you will learn that at seventeen you are lucky if you know enough to find your butt with both hands. I don't say this to put you down but all seventeen year olds are stupid. And, stupid doesn't mean unintelligent btw. Just means there is a lot of stuff you haven't learned yeat and one of them is, just how much you don't know.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*X2*



saltwatersensations said:


> Sitting here watching the clock waiting on 4. Knowing that in the am I will be in the woods with friends, cold beer, and hopefully have a deer hanging.


X2


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tate said:


> People who yell hold the elevator as the doors are closing and some "do gooder" pushes door open button. Freaking wait for the next one and don't waste other peoples time.


People who get ****** because someone else still has some common courtesy and does something kind.

Family who screws family.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks..for the Falcon. :biggrin:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> well said your so right.Annoying is running out of grease for reel cleaning and have more reels to clean.


My brother uses my honing oil whenever he runs out of grease and reel oil. He doesn't understand that a little goes a long way.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Quepos1 said:


> People DO need to tell you how to do things. It is part of growing up. I know you think you are really smart and know a lot, we all did when we were your age but, you will learn that at seventeen you are lucky if you know enough to find your butt with both hands. I don't say this to put you down but all seventeen year olds are stupid. And, stupid doesn't mean unintelligent btw. Just means there is a lot of stuff you haven't learned yeat and one of them is, just how much you don't know.


You're right. But I hate it when people tell me how to cut the grass or change a tire. My dad and my uncles own or have owned their own diesel repair shops. I worked with all of them as an apprentince. ( it's good to have a trade behind you in case your degree plan doesn't work out.) But I understand what you're saying.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

People who talk during a movie, and people who tell you every part in a movie you haven't seen yet. this makes me really ****** me off


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

People on bicycles who ride down Toddville road during rush hour causing traffic to back up.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> People on bicycles who ride down Toddville road during rush hour causing traffic to back up.


That road is tight to begin with.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

people who like to slow down and/or stop at a green light.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

beaucp said:


> people who like to slow down and/or stop at a green light.


X2!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kids that show no caution when crossing thru an intersection. Cause they're the best drivers you know


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Kids that show no caution when crossing thru an intersection. Cause they're the best drivers you know


Hey there NASCAR drivers..lmao!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Squeaking brakes! 

Stories lasting longer then 30 seconds. 

Cheaters


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I hate it when celebrities get away with stuff cause they're famous and rich. Example, the White House Party crashers 2 years ago. If I had done that I would have been shot.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

beaucp said:


> I hate it when celebrities get away with stuff cause they're famous and rich. Example, the White House Party crashers 2 years ago. If I had done that I would have been shot.


Right now there famous,and are most likely working on a movie deal.
Why they are famous..they crashed a presidential dinner party. 
B.S...in my book. They should have never gotten in ..in the first place. Security?...Hear no evil,speak no evil,See no evil.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe I wouldn't be shot. . .but I would definitely get tasered.


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

People that do 30 through kemah Friday through Sunday drives me fing crazy. When there's no traffic the speed limit is 45 motha fers! Rant over! OysterBay out!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

OysterBay said:


> People that do 30 through kemah Friday through Sunday drives me fing crazy. When there's no traffic the speed limit is 45 motha fers! Rant over! OysterBay out!


 Sometimes the traffic is so bad,your lucky if you even can go 30 MPH.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

rap


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

phathom said:


> I guess you can relate to the half a man part of the show.


Charlie sheen can only dream of being as much of a man as me.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mosquitos
Fire Ants
Knats
Chiggers
poison ivy
JesseSanFransisco, I mean, JesseTx's Avatar.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

water mocasins. i wind up stepping on one every time I go fishing. (I should be dead)


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

TV sports broadcasts that switch channels (like from ESPN to ESPN2, etc.) for the end of the game/match/whatever. My DVR misses the last part.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

People walking their dogs and letting the **** in your yard without having the courtesy of picking it up...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A Bad Fart in an elevator full of people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

people driving slow in the fast lane,for some reason people think they have to travel in the left lane.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

People who ride their bicycles on busy roads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> People walking their dogs and letting the **** in your yard without having the courtesy of picking it up...


Yes!! I finally told someone if my dog gets out he is going to try and kill their dog for marking my yard. They don't even walk on my side of the street now.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

B****y neighbors.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Yes!! I finally told someone if my dog gets out he is going to try and kill their dog for marking my yard. They don't even walk on my side of the street now.


Ill have to try that one...

I finally had to tell a lady off the other day about letting her lil dog c-r-a-p in our yard. She did not like me telling her, but i didnt care.


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

Whew! It's good that there are only 300+ things that annoy us...or, are we not finished yet?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Nope. Not finished yet.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Toyota Prius really annoys me. So do smart cars.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not having any American(owned and operated) convenient stores.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

REELING 65 said:


> Not having any American(owned and operated) convenient stores.


you no like my slurpee.lol

.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> you no like my slurpee.lol
> 
> .


Ooooh!..you must not touch the sand globe.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

beaucp said:


> Toyota Prius really annoys me. So do smart cars.


Hey beau look up smart car with a hyabusa motor on youtube. I think i would love to own a smart car with that conversion lol


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

The fact that this thread stays at the top of the list is annoying, get a life and stop whinning.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> Hey beau look up smart car with a hyabusa motor on youtube. I think i would love to own a smart car with that conversion lol


Did you see that smart car beat the Ferrari on the drag strip? That's insane.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thread; "things that annoy you!! *
Open-ending threads, without any closer by the author.

Ones will jump in here with their thread topic, requesting expert opinions and suggestions for their up to their teeth gator problem :help: . 
The kind 2coolers here immediately spill their expert knowledge, life's experiences w/the same or similar situation suggestions with their results. 
Wam! the author vaporises, not a hint which direction the thread author took to get him out of the gators, leaving the contributers clueless w/o being educated with maybe a new way to fix the situation ..:headknock The author looking back, watching some of the contributers arm-wrestling to who's suggestion was the best.
Any community suggestions?


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

twoZJs said:


> *Thread; "things that annoy you!! *
> ......... maybe a new way to fix the situation ..:headknock The author looking back, watching some of the contributers arm-wrestling to who's suggestion was the best.
> Any community suggestions?


Well, I could make a suggestion, but don't really want to arm-wrestle later, so...


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

cws said:


> Well, I could make a suggestion, but don't really want to arm-wrestle later, so...


Annoyance: Ones step-out with zingers as this, receive another one on their post count, giving it a left nostril noise sniff (as BarneyFiff would) .
Not contributing one iOta. 
Brass-up, if one is coming out to step on another's shirt tail, come out armed, there is plenty of pop-corn to go around.


----------

